# Direct hoses Help.



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi there. Does anyone have any contact number for direct hoses that they will actually answer? Placed order the other week and was delivered but items missing (quick fit nozzles and foam cannon adapter), box was well packed so it couldn't been lost out of box during transport. My problem is now I have the hose and gun but don't have any nozzle to use it with and also they don't answer any email or voicemail left, neither will they answer any phonecall. I'm starting to think to open a PayPal dispute for a partial refund as not happy that I haven't got everything I've paid for. Does anyone know a shop (like B&Q or so) where I can get a set of nozzles? Thanks 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

No walk ins unless your near to places like elite car care
https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product/elite-pressure-washer-quick-release-conversion-kit/

or these guys

https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/11-6mm-quick-release-snow-foam-lance-adaptor-116191234120.html

That's the adaptor for the foam lance, they also sell the nozzles with the guns, perhaps drop them an email to see if they would sell a set of nozzles. Failing that, theres loads on eBay.

Just search for pressure washer quick release nozzles.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Do you know what size orifice nozzles you need?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Do you know what size orifice nozzles you need?


I'm guessing your talking about the input side, think they are all 1/4".


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

DLGWRX02 said:


> https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/11-6mm-quick-release-snow-foam-lance-adaptor-116191234120.html
> 
> That's the adaptor for the foam lance, they also sell the nozzles with the guns, perhaps drop them an email to see if they would sell a set of nozzles. Failing that, theres loads on eBay.
> 
> Just search for pressure washer quick release nozzles.


Would like to try and get one in a physical shop rather then ordering and paying for delivery. Very poor customer service from direct hoses. I've payed over £60 for the set and now they won't even return a email or even answer a call. Tried to call a mobile number associated with PayPal and still no answer from them. Guess will have to open a dispute to see it resolve. Sadly something that could be easily dealt with will only bring more bad reputation to them. I just wish that Tempe gun and the hose that were supplied to me are in good condition otherwise I can see myself driving to Rotherham from York just to see it sorted once and for all. Worst ever customer experience. A simple email or answering the phone saying we will refund you for the nozzle or we will post one today for you would had been enough for me, but I think once they have our money in their account that is asking too much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I'm guessing your talking about the input side, think they are all 1/4".


No, the output orifice of the nozzle. They vary depending on the pressure and flow of your pressure washer. Too small and you risk damage.... too big and you end up with a dribble.
Pink chart half way down this page https://www.hhands.co.uk/blog/which-nozzle-do-i-need-for-my-pressure-washer-n17


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

GeeWhizRS said:


> No, the output orifice of the nozzle. They vary depending on the pressure and flow of your pressure washer. Too small and you risk damage.... too big and you end up with a dribble.
> Pink chart half way down this page https://www.hhands.co.uk/blog/which-nozzle-do-i-need-for-my-pressure-washer-n17


As above you need to ensure the nozzle matches your PW, I phoned them last week and they picked up on second ring to ensure that mine came out with a 030 nozzle, the flow and pressure is a marked improvement over a standard Nilfisk gun/lance


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Vmlopes said:


> As above you need to ensure the nozzle matches your PW, I phoned them last week and they picked up on second ring to ensure that mine came out with a 030 nozzle, the flow and pressure is a marked improvement over a standard Nilfisk gun/lance


The nozzles Mussing are the ones highlited and was told that they are 1/4 inch and that each colour correspond to different angles... nothing about matching my nilfisk. All I was told was the gun and hose and adapter to be for nilfisk. 
Was just looking at a set on Amazon 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Feel your pain - trying to get in touch about one of their pressure washers that has stopped working. Unresponsive so far!


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

BTS said:


> Feel your pain - trying to get in touch about one of their pressure washers that has stopped working. Unresponsive so far!


That's even worst, sorry to hear about it. Have you sent them any email or so?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I've never dealt with them but Direct Hoses have this number 01709 300210 on their ebay account; have you tried that one or just the one in their google listing?


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

fabionvieira said:


> That's even worst, sorry to hear about it. Have you sent them any email or so?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


email, numerous phone calls and voicemails so far!


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I've never dealt with them but Direct Hoses have this number 01709 300210 on their ebay account; have you tried that one or just the one in their google listing?


Used a different one to that - will try that.

Thanks!


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I've never dealt with them but Direct Hoses have this number 01709 300210 on their ebay account; have you tried that one or just the one in their google listing?


Yes I have tried that one, also a mobile number from their PayPal account and also another landline number *01709 718150‬ (their own website). Also sent email and sent message on their help page (website) and got no response at all. By the looks after a quick search I'm not alone, it seems that their really provide very very poor customer support after sales done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Sounds like you would be justified in going via paypal then.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Was going to get a Direct Hoses washer, think I have just changed my mind. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

BTS said:


> email, numerous phone calls and voicemails so far!


That's so wrong, can't believe that they keep getting away with treating customers like this after all this years. I should have done a bit more search about them before buying from them, ohh well we live and learn next time better go with the most popular option on here that seems to be qwashers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Pick a supplier you can drive to if possible. Doesn't matter if it costs a few extra quid; you're paying for convenience if it goes pear-shaped. :thumb:


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Pick a supplier you can drive to if possible. Doesn't matter if it costs a few extra quid; you're paying for convenience if it goes pear-shaped. :thumb:


Well direct hoses are in Rotherham which is only one hour drive from York but I'm so busy this week otherwise I would pop in there myself . Perhaps will have too as not sure now if want even to try the hose and gun they are still packed and sealed so I might just return all for a full refund and take my custom somewhere else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

After looking at the reviews was looking to buy a AB9 pressure washer from them but if they aren’t going to deal with any problems that might come up perhaps not!


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

The happy goat said:


> After looking at the reviews was looking to buy a AB9 pressure washer from them but if they aren't going to deal with any problems that might come up perhaps not!


Just like Geewihzrs said above, if they are close to you it will be ok as you can get there and sort it. But if not just take your hard earned cash somewhere else more reliable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Any updates from the OP 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Radish293 said:


> Any updates from the OP
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, I've managed to finally get through phone with direct hoses who told me that nobody was answering the phone the day before because everyone was at the production line. I've asked for the nozzles to be sent today and to let me know once posted and the tracking details. I was told that they would post it today by 1st class but I don't know if they really did as I didn't get any message with tracking details or so. If I get the nozzles next couples of days I will cancel my PayPal dispute if not I'll just take it further and will try to buy somewhere else. Must say that the gentleman that answered my call explain that he could do a partial refund if I wanted and also advised me that the nozzles I bought on amazon weren't the same ones as he has for my setup. Apparently I need the 030 size and I bought the most common 025. Have to say that it was actually quite nice and professional of him to alert me to that. I also give credit when credit is due. Fingers cross I'm on a run and will get the nozzles in next couple of days through the post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

I`m fortunate enough to live 10 mins away from them, took my AB9 back to them to sort the tripping problem out i had with it and its been perfect ever since. All i can say from my experience is that Marcus really is a nice bloke and from what i saw at their place there`s only maybe 2/3 that work there and tbh they looked pulled out with work, i know this doesn`t excuse slow response to emails, phone calls etc but they def don`t strike me as ppl that take your money and run, just persevere with them. It`s just my honest opinion of these guys. Glad you got it sorted fabionvieira


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

They're a small company and likely dont have someone permanently dat next to a phone. I've spoken to them twice this week about my order, and yes they're sometimes engaged, so I keep trying or wait till later. People expect everything to happen instantly when they want it nowadays. Unfortunately the reason a lot of small companys struggling in the current times, and why most high streets are empty, or full of big name chain brands. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Crackfox said:


> They're a small company and likely dont have someone permanently dat next to a phone. I've spoken to them twice this week about my order, and yes they're sometimes engaged, so I keep trying or wait till later. People expect everything to happen instantly when they want it nowadays. Unfortunately the reason a lot of small companys struggling in the current times, and why most high streets are empty, or full of big name chain brands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I think you're quite wrong. I didn't expected in one day... it's been going on. Also if you check there's some people here that bought their pressure washer and they have problems and they've been sending emails and calls to no response after weeks. Weeks waiting for an email response? Is that acceptable? Well if I could buy in high street, believe me I would as it would be faster for me instead of internet order. I think you're excuse to why high streets are empty has no nothing to do with the real reason. Also they forgot to send what I order, fair enough, anyone can make that mistake. Now, if I can't get in touch with them by phone, I sent email. Days after no response yet. When I open a PayPal dispute I got reply saying that they would post it straight away and said sorry for mistake. Spoke the other day and was told not been sent yet. To be fair I don't even know yet if it has been shipped. Funny enough it's not one person only, it's a few
Already in this post and if you search there's so many more posts about it. Small company but just eventually saying ahh yes we will do and don't do nothing about it after won't help them at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Crackfox said:


> They're a small company and likely dont have someone permanently dat next to a phone. I've spoken to them twice this week about my order, and yes they're sometimes engaged, so I keep trying or wait till later. People expect everything to happen instantly when they want it nowadays. Unfortunately the reason a lot of small companys struggling in the current times, and why most high streets are empty, or full of big name chain brands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Are you affiliated by any means with them?? Just seen that you've have been posting and boosting them up on all the directhoses threads. Good on you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

fabionvieira said:


> Are you affiliated by any means with them?? Just seen that you've have been posting and boosting them up on all the directhoses threads. Good on you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not at all, just not keen on people jumping straight on the complaint band wagon. Yes they dont always answer the phone, and or often engaged for long periods, but guess what, they're probably busy. Keep trying. If people did get through and then got mugged off, well that's a different matter, but my experience with them so far has been nothing but pleasant. Yes there was a few niggles with my washer, but when I got through they sorted.

I shouldn't really be annoyed at the complaints though. I spoke to them just before my order went out before xmas, to get a 900mm lance bought and added to it, hoping to save postage. At this point they were a.few days behind schedule, but had emailed to say that. The chap I spoke to threw the lance in for me for being patient, when I all honesty I thought I had just been like any normal person.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I did a Order on ebay and have the same hose as that a lot smaller then my last one found the hose kinks easy lose of pressure found the rubber black ones better only got it because the blue.


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Crackfox said:


> Not at all, just not keen on people jumping straight on the complaint band wagon. Yes they dont always answer the phone, and or often engaged for long periods, but guess what, they're probably busy. Keep trying. If people did get through and then got mugged off, well that's a different matter, but my experience with them so far has been nothing but pleasant. Yes there was a few niggles with my washer, but when I got through they sorted.
> 
> I shouldn't really be annoyed at the complaints though. I spoke to them just before my order went out before xmas, to get a 900mm lance bought and added to it, hoping to save postage. At this point they were a.few days behind schedule, but had emailed to say that. The chap I spoke to threw the lance in for me for being patient, when I all honesty I thought I had just been like any normal person.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Well I'm sure you read some of the experience people had saying that they got through the phone with them and still nothing after a month or more with a pressure washer for example. One already went and bought a kranzler so ****ed he was with no response from them after getting in touch. Just because you had a freebie thrown and you had you're order issue dealt with doesn't mean that everyone is getting theirs solved even for what they paid and expected at first place. Now when you say "guess what they probably busy" wow that says a lot and I promisse myself this would be last time I loose my own time to reply to you. When you think that it's ok for this type of customer care just because they are probably busy... LOL!!!
Anyway remember that everyone is free to express their opinion if they are not satisfied with product or service given by any company even if it's any you are affiliated with or not. And it's not just jumping on the bad review wagon it's just telling what has been their experience so far with them because.... it's not right even if they are "probably busy" thanks for your opinion and it was noted that you got it sorted lucky you, but some people still have ongoing issues not dealt after month (S)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

I read quite a bit before I bought mine, and never saw any recent reports of ongoing issues. To be fair I'm glad I never, because I would have probably been put off. Everything I read seemed to indicate that they had made changes for the better, which seems.to be the case from what I have experienced. 

I just dont expect the phone to be answered on the first ring is all I'm saying. I bought from a small company, and am therefore prepared to accept some of the things that come with that. God forbid anyone has to phone an international company and be on hold for an hour.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Crackfox said:


> 'God forbid anyone has to phone an international company and be on hold for an hour..'


In what world is being on hold for an hour is acceptable? The only time this is acceptable is when Kranzle are having a 50% off sale and its telephone orders only.:lol:


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

GeeWhizRS said:


> In what world is being on hold for an hour is acceptable? The only time this is acceptable is when Kranzle are having a 50% off sale and its telephone orders only.


Haha yeah maybe not, just making a point that not every company has a massive call centre that can answer the phone after half a ring, and isn't the end of the world. If someone phones me at work and I'm in the middle of writing something I dont answer it, they can call back if they need something.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Crackfox said:


> If someone phones me at work and I'm in the middle of writing something I dont answer it, they can call back if they need something.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Oh so you actually work for Direct Hoses then!?! :lol::lol:


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

Marve said:


> Oh so you actually work for Direct Hoses then!?!


Haha no I'm better at defending the realm than making hoses.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

I previously posted up my experience with Direct Hoses, fortunate I’m close enough to be able to go to their unit and sort out any issues. As others have stated the guy will go out of his way to sort any problems


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

How long do hoses normally take to arrive, ordered a 20m one for my P150 on the 27th and heard nothing since.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Ordered mine on the 23rd and it arrived on the 27th, so take into account the weekend and not too bad a delivery turn around.

Slight issue with the pressure washer quick connect missing from the order, but a quick call, with the phone answered straight away, and the guys have posted me one out.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

robj20 said:


> How long do hoses normally take to arrive, ordered a 20m one for my P150 on the 27th and heard nothing since.


So you ordered it yesterday, and it barely dinner time the day after asking where it is?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

AndyQash said:


> Slight issue with the pressure washer quick connect missing from the order, but a quick call, with the phone answered straight away, and the guys have posted me one out.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


I called the guys yesterday morning at 10.58 regarding the missing quick connect and it has just come through the letterbox at 12.55.

You can't beat that for great customer service.

Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

I still haven't had a reply to 4 emails, 3 answerphone messages and numerous calls regarding my broken all black 8 pressure washer. 

I bought a Kranzle in the end. Wouldn't touch the company again. Glad other people have had a better experience! 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Crackfox said:


> So you ordered it yesterday, and it barely dinner time the day after asking where it is?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


No I want to know roughly when it might arrive so I can advise reception at work to expect it.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Delivery will probably be by DHL, mine was, so do you have the DHL link that would have been emailed to you, if so just track your parcel that way.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Arrived today, excellent quality.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Ordered a hose Tuesday at 11:48am and it's being delivered tomorrow, Friday midday (apparently) by Royal Mail with a 4 hr tracking window.
It was ordered with the idea that it was gonna be delivered by DHL so not sure why its coming by RM, but all good so far. :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

*Update:* Well it's arrived. Looks in great condition doesn't it? 🙄


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

GeeWhizRS said:


> *Update:* Well it's arrived. Looks in great condition doesn't it? 🙄


Strange how a company can be so hit and miss when it comes to customer service, as I've already mentioned my experience with DH was very good and my hose was in pristine condition, but if I had received this I would be very annoyed.

Give them a call and ask for a replacement and send them some pictures so they can see what the issue is.

Either way I'd be sending it back.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I've seen this sort of thing before on some pvc extinguisher hoses so I know this can happen. I'm assuming this hose has been sat around for some time. I've wiped it down with ISP and it's taken most of the crap off and I'll give it a blast over with the pressure washer when I use it. 
I've sent them a photo and I await their response but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Max Inc (Apr 3, 2007)

Puzzled how someone can pack a brand new hose in that condition and expect no complaints from the customer.  Either a rogue employee or this company has very low standards when it comes to customer care.

Anyways, ordered a 20m flexible hose myself, fingers crossed I receive it in better condition.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I contacted them and they said it was just dust. I'm not that green though - I've seen this before. I have a fire protection company and I've seen this on fire extinguisher hoses before now. It shows itself when the hoses are kept in cold damp conditions so I'm guessing the hoses are pre-packed at the factory and Direct Hoses don't even open the box before sending them out. I'm not exactly sure what is going on but it's a manufacturing issue and once you have it, if you keep the hose in the same damp/cold conditions it will always present itself after a while. I know of a particular job we have where the extinguisher hoses are mouldy like this each year. It's an outside installation - outside extinguisher boxes at a lodge facility.
It's cosmetic though. I keep my Kranzle indoors during periods when frost is likely so I hope it'll be minimised.
If you do get this; I removed it by soaking the hose in a nasty bath of Power Maxed TFR, Surfex HD and spit and swearing. Then pressure washing off and wiping down with a microfibre. Not ideal and not a fast fix. Direct Hoses refunded me 10% which equated to £6. I wouldn't personally order from them again but I will say Mark from there answered my emails fast. So if they don't respond to you I would suggest that's not because they haven't seen your email.


----------



## Max Inc (Apr 3, 2007)

For what is worth, my transaction went smoothly and very pleased with the product. Mine came in black rubber as it was mentioned on their site, clean and nicely packaged. Placed the order on Friday evening, arrived promptly next working day on Tuesday morning :thumb:.

Brass fittings look quality and like the double o-ring at the M22 end. Super flexible even at 5C and no noticeable drop in pressure either. Quite the opposite I would say, probably because I don't need to use the 25m garden hose anymore.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I had a hose from them a few years ago and it was terrible, retuned it for a refund but customer care was poor to say the least (and that’s me being generous). Several people on here around the same time reported similar issues. Then there seemed to be a change of staff and things improved, to the point where I was eventually persuaded to buy pw from them, although the lack of alternatives was also a contributing factor (wouldn’t have Karcher, just had three Nilfisk fail and couldn’t afford a Kranzle, well I could afford the machine, but not the divorce that would inevitably come with it!). 

Now it seems they’ve slipped back to their old ways, I know they are a small operation competing against some major international businesses and times are hard, but that is all the more reason to focus on customer care and satisfaction, because that is what makes people like this successful, you can’t buy a good reputation and you certainly can’t outrun a bad one. My machine is excellent and no issues so far, but if it does break I would worry what kind of service I will get in the future, if any.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

*Slightly off topic *
I've just sold my AB9, but still have their 25m manual hose reel. 
I'm looking at the possibility of connecting my K10/122 to it for quick service washes. The DH reel has the quick release fitting, and I still have the 1m adapter hose for the AB9, does anyone know what I need to connect the K10 to the reel


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

Has anyone managed to speak to these guys in the last two weeks? Have left messages and emails and no response.


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

Spoken with them twice this week


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

Andyman0 said:


> Spoken with them twice this week


Maybe they don't like me lol....what number did you call, the one off the website that diverts to a mobile?


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Have you tried withholding your number?


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

Dunc2610 said:


> Maybe they don't like me lol....what number did you call, the one off the website that diverts to a mobile?


I rang the Rotherham number, first time got straight through and took 3 goes on the second call


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Have you tried withholding your number?


Shouldn't have to, but I will! I ordered a hose/gun kit mid march, it got sent to my work address, sadly the day after dispatch the office got closed. I tried changing the delivery address through Dpd, but for some reason they sent it it back and it has been delivered back around the 26th March, so at present I have no hose/gun and am down £50 odd quid!


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Their customer service really is hit and miss.

I ordered a hose from them a couple of weeks ago over the phone. When I ordered it on Wednesday, they told me it would be dispatched, and I've have it for Saturday. Great!...or so I thought.

Two weeks later, after many phone calls and emails, still no sign of the hose.

In the end, I just said 'look, if you havent sent it out yet, cancel the order and I'll have a refund'. Ok, they said, I'll process the refund. 2 weeks, and still hadnt sent it out!

They just arent geared up to deal with the public. They cant cope with the orders they get. In my opinion, they need to do one of two things.

Hire some people to deal with the web orders and customer service side of things. Or, just take down the website, and deal with trade only.

Shame, as their products arent too bad.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

justinio said:


> Their customer service really is hit and miss.
> 
> I ordered a hose from them a couple of weeks ago over the phone. When I ordered it on Wednesday, they told me it would be dispatched, and I've have it for Saturday. Great!...or so I thought.
> 
> ...


Have to agree, I tried every week from October to March to buy a hose and lance for my machine, each time was told that they wanted to check that it would fit and to send them an email, never got a reply to any email and when i could get through on the phone was told that I'll get an email back shortly.

I'm going to try a local hydraulics place for a new hose, but failing that it sounds like a drive up to Yorkshire to buy one in person is the only way!


----------



## jbeer (Aug 6, 2013)

I have to say I have had the complete opposite experience….

Ordered a Karcher K4 replacement hose on Wednesday last week, delivered on Friday, made 2 phone calls to them to check some details on the received hose, both calls answered and dealt with straight away.

I’m happy with my purchase and after sales support


----------

